

Ask HN: Are you considering buying an SSD? I would love to help you - withoutfriction

I am working on a tool to make choosing between SSDs really easy.<p>If you are considering buying one, please let me know (or contact me - email in profile) - I would love to get ~10-20 people who I could get feedback from along the way as I work on the tool.<p>If you already own an SSD or aren't considering buying one right now, please let me know what features you think the app should have!<p>And before I forget - any suggestions on the domain name? I already own www.ssdapp.com (and have set up a <i>very</i> basic MVP there already - next version will be made with rails)
======
benologist
I think for most people and _especially_ increasingly over time the choice is
going to just be a checkbox when they buy a new computer. Eventually it'll be
a recommended upgrade, then it'll be the default.

I would avoid looking at the component level and look beyond SSD at the entire
technical purchasing process - buying an Android phone or tablet's a retarded
journey through Google and Amazon reviews, if that's what buying a PC or
laptop is like for "normal people" then target the entire process of buying a
new [tech/gadget/etc] instead.

~~~
fuzionmonkey
Someone who is likely to do their own SSD upgrade is probably a power user who
already understands which SSD they want. They might read Anandtech SSD
articles and Newegg reviews, and probably are well versed in the advantages of
the various SDD controllers and SLC vs MLC, etc.

Most people would probably just check the SSD checkbox.

~~~
benologist
Yeah that's another really great reason to aim for a wider segment.

------
turbojerry
I would like to see not just an easy way to select an SSD but also RAID
configurations for high IOPs and to automatically get a ballpark price for an
entire storage subsystem.

------
dalke
"whichssd.com"?

------
ableal
This week I looked at SSDs on the website of my local white-box supplier, and
they surprised me by featuring PCIe board "SSD disks".

